# I have a fundraising idea. Does anyone like to sew



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Can this be a usable idea? Or maybe for a shelter donation? Or for your own GSD?
When Dakota Was about 5 or 6 years old. I came up with an idea.
My Mom loved to sew & thought Dakota sa her own grandchild. DaKota needed a new bed & funds were a bit low. I couldn't afford $150 for a new bed for her. I also try to be very frugal. So, I looked for a crib matteress at my local Salvation Army. I wanted to get something on it's last leg. Something that was abit worn & no one would want. $10 there, but they all looked like they could all be
used safely again for babies. Then I looked one Craigs list. & got a freebie that was stained, but would be useable for a dog. Free crib Matterss. Then I had a few yards of older material that I had kicking around. My Mom made a wonderful zippered cover for the mattress. DaKota still has it & loves it! It isn't worn any worse.
A friend (and dog lover) came over for coffee just after my Mom made it. I showed her it & asked her how much she thought I paid for it. She thought I paid at least $100 for it! Her jaw dropped when I told her I only paid for the zipper & thread. 
Maybe some of you would like to use this idea? I have pictures if you would like to see.


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

Would love to see!


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

I'll try to post it.







If DaKota allows me.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thats a great idea...I too, would love to see pics.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

I want to see!!! I would be more than happy in a few months when life slows some to make "puppy blankets" to sell and donate to a GSD rescue group!


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

These are not blankets. LOL But an actual bed!








Please bare with me as I do not take good pictures. This one was under $10 for my Mom to make. I was also wondering too? If you decide to make one? Think about my Mom who was a BIG time dog lover, who passed her love to me. I know is is smiling down on this idea to help. I wish that I could sew.








This is the full view


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

This is the inside. I thought that maybe DaKota would be afriad of the plastic. So I had an old mattress cover we covered to the size of the crib mattress.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

I am sorry about your loss Yvette









I am no good with zippers and such, but going off your idea I was adding that I can make blankets and whatnot and would love to help with your fundraising!









very good idea though!


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

LOL that is OK.







I am not very good with fundraising. I thought that maybe someone here would like to use this idea.







I'd love to see your blankets when you get sometime.
















The actual mattess


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Last one. I tried to get the stitching & zipper. Just to give you an idea.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

i have never made a smaller one for puppies or dogs, but here is the only one i can find online of one i made for my grandfather 2 christmases ago...it isnt done but you get the idea.


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Wow! That is nice!







My Aunt makes those for people.







Mine is soooo warm! She also made one for another Uncle. When his wife passed. She made one like yours with his wife's clothing. This other Aunt had so many clothes that each of my cousins (her Children) got pillows made with her clothing too.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

LOL i have 22 boxes of clothes of my 2 kids waiting for the day when I have the nerve to start cutting out squares so I can make one for each of them too! I was thinking about making a throw with my wedding dress but dont have the nerve to cut it! ha!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I LOVE the idea of using a crib mattress. My biggest complaint with the dog beds we currently have is trying to wash them.

Sure, the covers come off and such but it's a real pain to wash the INSIDE stuff when someone urps on them or Spike pees on them (housebreaking is still a work in progress).

Right now I use giant garbage bags to cover the inside part of the beds. Makes for noisy beds!


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Ha ha! Laurie!







There were 2 things that I thought of before hand with DaKota's bed. One was something for aging bones & two was something in case she became incontenant. The cushing is great for those old bones for hers now. 11 years old & some arthritis setting in. The covers that she made come off easy & go in the wash with no problems. The mattress is plastic & wipes off very easily.







She also perfers her bed to the couch.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

That's a really great idea.. I might have to think about that. Also, if zippers scare you, you can also use a strong velcro, that should hold nice. Easy on and off to wash! Hummm... I was thinking about stitching a new cover for Zeva's bed cause she kinda chewed a few holes in the ones she has... Not sure where I'd put this one though......


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

This one is big enough for DaKota to sprawl. It is like the ones you see in Dog Outfitters & Pet Edge magazines.







Some day when my cousin comes for a visit. We'll get good pictures of Dakota & our kitty snuggled on it.


----------

